# How do I get my electrician trainee card?



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What is a Electrician trainee card?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

In Washington you get it from the Department of Labor and Industries. It is different in every state though and I am not familiar with California's electrical licencing rules and practices.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

http://www.dir.ca.gov/das/das.html

Go to this site and look under apprentricship for inf on the requirements.


----------

